# Nie można aktualizować systemu

## antarcticuspl

Podczas wydania polecenia emerge --sync && emerge -auDN world pojawiają się błędy:

```
emerge --sync && emerge -auDN world

>>> Starting git pull...

Already up-to-date.

>>> Git pull in /usr/portage successful

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-data-0.4.5-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/pkgconf-0.8.4 [0.8.2]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.1 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.5g 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r3  USE="bzip2 unicode -natspec" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/lcms-2.3  USE="jpeg tiff zlib -doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/swig-2.0.7-r1  USE="pcre -ccache -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.19 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.13  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXi-1.6.1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.3-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.24-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/jbig2dec-0.11-r1  USE="png -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xprop-1.2.1 

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20070628-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.77.1-r1  USE="-ruby" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/dbus-1.6.4  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xset-1.2.2 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/groff-1.21-r1  USE="X*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.41  LINGUAS="pl*" 

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.200 [0.400.100]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.400.200 [0.400.100]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.20-r1  USE="-emacs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.100  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1c  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.31-r1  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 minimal perl ssl syslog tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/curl-7.25.0-r1  USE="ldap*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2  USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -icu -optimized-qmake -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.2  USE="exceptions iconv jit (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.2  USE="exceptions (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.2  USE="exceptions qt3support sqlite (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -firebird -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres (-qpa)" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.12  INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard* mouse*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.8.0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-qtgraphicssystem-1.1.1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.4-r7  LINGUAS="pl*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/lcms-1.19  USE="jpeg python tiff zlib -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10-r1  USE="lcms -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.160.0  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.0_rc1_p20120319  USE="perl -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/libarchive-3.0.4-r1  USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma zlib -expat -nettle -static-libs -xattr" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/numpy-1.6.2-r1000  USE="-doc -lapack -test" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.2 -2.5 -2.6 -3.1 (-3.3)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.1  USE="-doc -doctool -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/atk-2.4.0  USE="introspection nls -doc" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-171-r6  USE="extras*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.26.1  USE="X introspection jpeg tiff -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-1.6.0  USE="X acl dbus filters pam python ssl threads usb -avahi -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-ca -es -ja" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions gif glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch (-qpa) -trace -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.2  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.8-r3  USE="ncurses qt4 -emacs -test -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1  USE="gtk introspection nls pam -debug -doc -examples -kde (-selinux) (-systemd)" 

[ebuild  N    #] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320  USE="acl pam policykit -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417  USE="consolekit*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r52  USE="introspection -doc -examples -libffi -test" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.2 -2.6 -3.1 (-3.3)" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/nano-2.3.1-r1  USE="spell*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/psmisc-22.19  USE="X*" 

[ebuild   R   #] sys-devel/gcc-4.6.2-r1  USE="gtk*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openssh-6.0_p1-r1  USE="X* ldap*" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/opengl-7.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r2  USE="X glib lcdfilter opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-openvg) (-qt4) -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-0.20.2  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png qt4 tiff utils xpdf-headers -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2  USE="svg -doc -examples -test" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.2 -2.6 -3.1 (-3.3)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygobject-3.2.2-r1000  USE="cairo threads -examples -test" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.2 -2.6 -3.1 (-3.3)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pango-1.30.1  USE="X introspection -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.11-r1  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05-r2  USE="X cups dbus gtk -bindist -djvu -idn -jpeg2k -static-libs" LINGUAS="-de -ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17  USE="cups dbus" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-filters-1.0.19  USE="jpeg perl png tiff -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.4  USE="X cups introspection (-aqua) -colord -debug -doc -examples (-packagekit) -test -vim-syntax (-wayland) -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.5-r2  USE="-doc -glade -test" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1  USE="gtk* qt4*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2  USE="-doc -examples -test" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 -2.6" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.19  USE="ldap* usb*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.11.1  USE="gtk*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724  USE="xorg*" 

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1, required by gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105

# /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask/funtoo-cautionary:

# Jean-Francis Roy (20 Mar 2012)

# udev-182 removed some feature that is now taken care of in consolekit.

# Masking the latest version of consolekit as it depends on >=udev-182.

# See b.g.o. 408713

=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

```

 Wykonałem już te polecenia , ale nadal jest ten sam problem.

```

equery d polkit

equery d consolekit

equery d polkit-gnome

echo "sys-auth/consolekit" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

Może ktoś udzieli pomocy by móc aktualizować system?

----------

## SlashBeast

Proponuje zglosic to na forum funtoo badz trackerze jira.funtoo.org. Problemem jest maska, ktora zostala wprowadzona w Funtoo, nie w Gentoo.

----------

## antarcticuspl

Dzięki. Co do tego zablokowanego tematu z aktualizacją system. to wydawało mi się że Funtoo to młodszy brat Gentoo. W końcu twórca Gentoo je stworzył i pomyślałem że można tu zapytać o poradę. W takim razie przepraszam. Zainstalowałem i skompilowałem więc ponownie kernel(już czwarty raz) , tym razem znowu Gentoo:

```
eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.5.0-gentoo *

```

Ale zawsze jest problem z aktualizacją 

```
emerge --sync && emerge -auDN world

>>> Starting git pull...

Already up-to-date.

>>> Git pull in /usr/portage successful

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/pkgconf-0.8.4 [0.8.2]

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r3  USE="bzip2 unicode -natspec" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/zip-3.0-r1  USE="bzip2 crypt unicode -natspec" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 [2.69]

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.19 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nspr-4.9.1-r2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20070628-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.77.1-r1  USE="-ruby" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/groff-1.21-r1  USE="X*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.41  LINGUAS="pl*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.100  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1c  USE="-bindist*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.31-r1  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 minimal perl ssl syslog tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/curl-7.25.0-r1  USE="ldap*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2  USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -icu -optimized-qmake -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.8.2  USE="exceptions iconv jit (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.8.2  USE="exceptions (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions gif glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch (-qpa) -trace -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.2  USE="exceptions qt3support sqlite (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -firebird -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.2  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.12  INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard* mouse*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.8.0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.5.0  USE="symlink*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.4-r7  LINGUAS="pl*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-1.8.5-r1  USE="-debug -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/nano-2.3.1-r1  USE="spell*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/psmisc-22.19  USE="X*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6 

[ebuild   R   #] sys-devel/gcc-4.6.2-r1  USE="gtk*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/numpy-1.6.2-r1000  USE="-doc -lapack -test" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.2 -2.5 -2.6 -3.1 (-3.3)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.8-r3  USE="ncurses qt4 -emacs -test -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-171-r6  USE="extras*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-0.20.2  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png qt4 tiff utils xpdf-headers -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17  USE="cups dbus" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-filters-1.0.19  USE="jpeg perl png tiff -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r52  USE="introspection -doc -examples -libffi -test" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.2 -2.6 -3.1 (-3.3)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2  USE="svg -doc -examples -test" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.2 -2.6 -3.1 (-3.3)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygobject-3.2.2-r1000  USE="cairo threads -examples -test" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.2 -2.6 -3.1 (-3.3)" 

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.4 [2.24.11-r1] USE="X cups introspection (-aqua) -colord -debug -doc -examples (-packagekit) -test -vim-syntax (-wayland) -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.5-r2  USE="-doc -glade -test" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1  USE="gtk* qt4*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2  USE="-doc -examples -test" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 -2.6" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.19  USE="ldap* usb*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.11.1  USE="gtk*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724  USE="xorg*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openssh-6.0_p1-r1  USE="X* ldap*" 

[ebuild  N    #] sys-auth/polkit-0.107  USE="gtk introspection nls pam -examples -kde (-selinux) -systemd" 

[ebuild  N    #] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320  USE="acl pam policykit -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417  USE="consolekit*" 

[ebuild  N     ] lxde-base/lxpolkit-0.1.0-r1 

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by sys-auth/polkit-0.107[-systemd], required by lxde-base/lxpolkit-0.1.0-r1

# /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask/funtoo-cautionary:

# Jean-Francis Roy (20 Mar 2012)

# udev-182 removed some feature that is now taken care of in consolekit.

# Masking the latest version of consolekit as it depends on >=udev-182.

# See b.g.o. 408713

=sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320

#required by sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320[policykit], required by sys-auth/pambase-20120417[consolekit], required by net-misc/openssh-6.0_p1-r1[pam], required by virtual/ssh-0[-minimal], required by @system, required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask/funtoo-cautionary:

# Jean-Francis Roy (22 May 2012)

# Masking polkit version that depends on latest consolekit.

=sys-auth/polkit-0.107

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).
```

Proszę pomocy tylko z tym i już nie będę więcej pisał takich postów.

----------

## SlashBeast

Owszem, funtoo to jest wariant gentoo, ale to, ze masz ten blad, jest z powodu tego, ze jeanfrancis dodal maske w funtoo. Jest to problem z Funtoo, ktory tylko tam moze byc rozwiazany (aktualizacja, wywalenie maski i tak dalej). Prawidlowym rozwiazaniem bylo by zglosic ten problem gdzies, gdzie Jean siedzi, czyli na trackerze funtoo.

----------

## antarcticuspl

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Owszem, funtoo to jest wariant gentoo, ale to, ze masz ten blad, jest z powodu tego, ze jeanfrancis dodal maske w funtoo. Jest to problem z Funtoo, ktory tylko tam moze byc rozwiazany (aktualizacja, wywalenie maski i tak dalej). Prawidlowym rozwiazaniem bylo by zglosic ten problem gdzies, gdzie Jean siedzi, czyli na trackerze funtoo.

  To Funtoo posiada dużo starsze pakiety i chyba stąd te piekło zależności. Chociaż pod Gentoo podobne komunikaty mi wyskakiwały.

Wróciłem jednak do Gentoo i teraz na jądrze 3.5.0 poradziłem sobie z aktualizacją  :Smile: 

Skoro wróciłem już do Gentoo, nie chcę zakładać nowego wątku i zaśmiecać niepotrzebnie forum. Napiszę tu moje pytanie odnośnie błędu aktualizacji i instalacji pakietu kdm. Przy instalacji kdm występuje taki błąd. http://wklej.org/id/802142/

Więc użyłem polecenia 

```
emerge --sync && emerge -auDN world --autounmask-write
```

 Tyle że i tym razem aktualizacja się zatrzymuje

http://wklej.org/id/802147/  Jestem świerzy w Gentoo dokładnie trzy dniowy   :Sad: 

----------

## lsdudi

co do drugiej wklejki

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-932062.html

a co do kdm albo dojdz do porozumienia z flagami albo wyłacz globalnie flage semantic-desktop (na 90% nie potrzebujesz tego  :Smile: )

----------

## antarcticuspl

To już nieaktualne, dlatego że przesiadłem się na wersję stable. Teraz działa już prawie wszystko dobrze. Jedynie aplet networkmanagera, a w zasadzie networkmanagment od KDM pokazuje do połowy po polsku hmm. W ogóle ten networkmanager pod Gentoo dziwnie działa, muszę kiedyś wypróbować Wicd. Gdy podczas startu systemu ustawia mi adres przez dhcpcd to potem aplet sieci w KDE nie pokazuje mi że jestem połączony. Mimo że jest internet i trzeba wszystko z konsoli robić by rozłączyć połączenie. Oraz drugi problem jest taki , że mam fatalny wygląd czcionek pod KDE 4.8.3 mimo instalacji nowych czcionek i zmiany na czcionki Ubuntu, Droid czy Dejavu. Czy nawet rózne ustawienia antyaliasing, DPI też nie pomagają. Akceleracja graficzna działa, sterownik intelowski, mimo tego na innej dystrybucji z KDE przy tych samych czcionkach i ustawieniach w KDE tyle że wersji 4.8.4 jest ładny wygląd. Może aktualizacja w Gentoo do KDe 4.8.5 coś zmieni tylko kiedy ona będzie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zastosuj sie do regulaminu. Jeden temat, jeden problem, znacznik SOLVED i tak dalej. Zamykam.

----------

